# A Couple Of Rules For The Debatable Section



## egyptiandan

Going completely off topic in your posts in this section will get your post deleted. Please keep posts within the realm of the Original Posters topic.
So no posts warning someone of what the forum or a certain individual will do to them (as an example).
Your opinions on a topic and why you feel that way is what we want here. Your thoughts on a particular topic will make the debate section lively but civil at the same time. So lets roll up our sleeves and get down and dirty here, just not personal. 

Danny and the Mod Team


----------

